# saturday night dirt track racing



## osirus (Aug 26, 2008)

Just a few random shots from some local saturday night dirt track racing on the weekend







2





3






4






5 






Got alot harder tot ake pics when it got dark out..
even at high iso and f1.8..
6




7





8






9





10






11






12






13


----------

